# Need help matching wood furniture



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't worry about the wood color so much as the style.

You are young. At this stage in life, don't expect a lot of 'life' out of the material things you have. 

Your priorities in life are simple. Food...school...getting laid...not always in that order. When someone walks into your bedroom...they don't see the color of your bed, they see what you have on top of it as well as what is on the walls and around the bed. With enough alcohol, it's all a moot point.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

If ddawg's priority #3 means anything to ya have a trusted lady friend help you on this.
Guy don't have any say in bedroom furniture...may as well get used to it now .
I'm pretty easy going .....but as far as the industrial look ...well after a lifetime in industry....I'd just as soon light a match to the place as see any of it in my adobe. heh heh


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys, you idea of decorating your bedroom with light industrial touch is not a bad idea.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

There are various wood color options are available. If you have a dark colored wall, then select light wood colored furniture and vice versa. I can feel the beauty of wood furniture, and it is an important part to select the best one.


----------

